# Wat is dit, en wat is het waard?



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

Hoi allemaal!

Ik heb al tijden thuis een horloge met een 14 karaats gouden kast liggen, alleen het merk zegt mij niks.

Dit is wat er op de wijzerplaat staat :
ANCRE
AUTOMATIC
25 RUBIS
INCABLOC

Zie de foto's hier onder.

Iemand die weet wat dit is, waar het vandaan komt, hoe oud het is en hoeveel het waard is? Hij loopt nog als een trein, 2 x schudden en hij loopt.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/ancre-automatic-what-can-you-tell-me-about-352366-2.html

≥ Vind horloge ancre op Marktplaats.nl

*Ik zou niet teveel juichen, is misschien zijn gewicht in goud waard enne 14kt levert ook niet veel op!*

Hebbes: Vintage Ancre Meister Anker Automatic 25 Jewels Gold Filled No Reserve | eBay

*Leverde bijna nix op, geen 14kt, maar eerder bladgoud! Sorry om je teleur te stellen.*


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

Haha dank je voor de reactie, een prul dus ;-) ach ja leuk om in de kast te laten liggen.

( btw de band is inderdaad ****ty bladgoud, enkel de kast, waarschijnlijk zo dun als zilverpapier is wel 14kt goud )


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

MarcoUnkel said:


> Haha dank je voor de reactie, een prul dus ;-) ach ja leuk om in de kast te laten liggen.
> 
> ( btw de band is inderdaad ****ty bladgoud, enkel de kast, waarschijnlijk zo dun als zilverpapier is wel 14kt goud )


Helaas Pindekaas, had je graag op "Tussen kunst & Kitsch" gezien!


----------

